# Flights from Southern California to Hawaii



## John Cummings (Dec 21, 2009)

We are flying from Southern California, probably LAX, to Hawaii in April. We have a confirmed week at Kona and are planning on also spending time at Waikiki.

I wanted to fly Alaska but all their flights require flying to Seattle so Alaska is out of the question.

Northwest, United, and Delta all fly non-stop for $352 /rt. There are others but the fares are higher.

I haven't flown on these airlines for years so which one would you people pick?. They all have good schedules. My initial thought is United but I am interested in your opinions.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 21, 2009)

We always fly United, so I have no basis of comparison.


----------



## Jimster (Dec 21, 2009)

*flying*

I like United.  Having said that, probably any of these could easily result in a schedule change so check regularly and be prepared.  This route is particularly suseptible to changes.  Delta and NW are part and parcel the same now.  It has been my experience with Delta that they always find a way to try and squeeze more money out of you and they tend to be the most restrictive and inflexible of all.


----------



## lynne (Dec 21, 2009)

An additional choice may be American Airlines as they are resuming 2 direct flights/day from LAX to KOA.  In mid-June, the flights will be daily but starting in February only 3 times/week on Wednesdays, Saturdays and one other day but I forgot which one.  

If you set-up dealfinder with AA, you will be notified as soon as the price is reasonable.


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 21, 2009)

*Lynne -- a question*



lynne said:


> An additional choice may be American Airlines as they are resuming 2 direct flights/day from LAX to KOA.  In mid-June, the flights will be daily but starting in February only 3 times/week on Wednesdays, Saturdays and one other day but I forgot which one.
> 
> If you set-up dealfinder with AA, you will be notified as soon as the price is reasonable.



Hi lynne!  Have you read any more news on Hawaiian Airlines striking -- in your local papers?  We are taking it from Maui to Kona in July.  TIA


----------



## lynne (Dec 21, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> Hi lynne!  Have you read any more news on Hawaiian Airlines striking -- in your local papers?  We are taking it from Maui to Kona in July.  TIA




Hi Cathy,

The local news reports that the union has accepted an agreement, but it still needs to be ratified with the union members.  So far, everything looks good for a strike aversion.

Hope to see you in July - Lynne


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 22, 2009)

*Phew!  Thanks!*



lynne said:


> Hi Cathy,
> 
> The local news reports that the union has accepted an agreement, but it still needs to be ratified with the union members.  So far, everything looks good for a strike aversion.
> 
> Hope to see you in July - Lynne



Thanks, Lynne.  Gosh if we don't connect this next trip I will be so disappointed! Would love to see your area.   Will contact you when time is closer.  Cathy


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm not sure how much Hawaiian Air is because we used ff miles, but I really like flying Hawaiian. Had a bad experience with United (they wouldn't give us a seat assignment when we booked the flight and when we got there it was a zoo, they even had families with small children all separated). I wouldn't mind a stop over in Seattle if it saved money, better than a stop over in Phoenix, which is what my friend had to do, flying from Seattle to Hawaii on US Air.
Liz
Cathy and Lynne, looking forward to our July visit, too.


----------



## John Cummings (Dec 22, 2009)

lynne said:


> An additional choice may be American Airlines as they are resuming 2 direct flights/day from LAX to KOA.  In mid-June, the flights will be daily but starting in February only 3 times/week on Wednesdays, Saturdays and one other day but I forgot which one.
> 
> If you set-up dealfinder with AA, you will be notified as soon as the price is reasonable.



I will watch American but at the present time they are much more expensive than the 3 I mentioned.


----------



## John Cummings (Dec 22, 2009)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> I'm not sure how much Hawaiian Air is because we used ff miles, but I really like flying Hawaiian. Had a bad experience with United (they wouldn't give us a seat assignment when we booked the flight and when we got there it was a zoo, they even had families with small children all separated). I wouldn't mind a stop over in Seattle if it saved money, better than a stop over in Phoenix, which is what my friend had to do, flying from Seattle to Hawaii on US Air.
> Liz
> Cathy and Lynne, looking forward to our July visit, too.



I wouldn't accept a stopover anywhere as it is not necessary from LAX. I definitely would not want to visit Seattle in early April. Not only is Alaska a lot more expensive from Southern California, but the schedule is bad due to having to connect in Seattle.

Hawaiian is a little more expensive than United or the other 2.

You can do seat assignment on-line with United at the time you purchase the ticket for these flights. I already checked that out.


----------



## nazclk (Dec 22, 2009)

*HI airfare*

John where did you find that 352 and is that LAX/KOA.   I need some tickets for May.


----------



## John Cummings (Dec 22, 2009)

nazclk said:


> John where did you find that 352 and is that LAX/KOA.   I need some tickets for May.



The $352 /rt fare is for LAX - HNL as we plan to spend time in Honolulu before and after Kona. I first checked cheap tickets:

http://www.cheaptickets.com/App/Home?z=883a&r=3v

I then checked on United directly. Booking directly on United is cheaper as total cost is lower.

The cheapest fare from Southern California to Kona is for LAX - HNL - Kona at $471 per cheap tickets. Non-stop fares to Kona are all over $700.

It is cheaper to book directly with the airline as they have a lowest price guarantee.


----------



## John Cummings (Dec 22, 2009)

I have to correct my original post. I was just checking the Hawaiian Airlines web site directly and discovered that they have the lowest fare for LAX - HNL at $318 /rt. I was looking for the fare from HNL - Kona which is $149 /rt including taxes. This is for Saturday departure and Saturday return. LAX directly to Kona is close to $800.

It looks like I will choose Hawaiian for LAX - HNL.

You should always check the airlines own web site as they usually are cheaper than any of the air travel web sites.


----------



## thinze3 (Dec 26, 2009)

Is there a website that one can check direct flights to the various islands? It would be helpful to know.


----------



## John Cummings (Dec 26, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> Is there a website that one can check direct flights to the various islands? It would be helpful to know.



You can do that easily with the Cheap Tickets web site with the link I posted above. Just select non-stop. You should also check Hawaiian Airlines as they have many direct flights to the different islands.


----------

